# Welcome Back Morrus



## Sigurd (Jun 10, 2007)

Hope the trip went well.

Hope things are a little nicer for you when you return.


Sigurd


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2007)

So, how was your trip? Bring back any goodies for us?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks!  There's a few photos here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=198670


----------

